# Woood Grain soap



## terminatortoo (Sep 22, 2013)

I made this last night, I used Sangria wine. It matches my wood grain table. lol


----------



## Dani (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow that looks beautiful!


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 22, 2013)

Agreed. That is one of the prettiest swirls I've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 22, 2013)

Lovely - I have tried for that effect, thus far not entirely successful.  You nailed it!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 22, 2013)

Very pretty. I really want to learn how to make thin wispy layers like that.


----------



## terminatortoo (Sep 23, 2013)

I used a a flat stick about half an inch wide to make the swirl after splitting the batter in 2 equal parts and used a center divider in the mold. I moved it back and forth across the two colors and then up and down a few times and that is it. Make sure your batter is not too thick.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

That turned out so cool! So did the wine turn a tan/brown.. That's what it looks like in the pic but it might look different in person. What color was the sangria to start (I'm curious about colors can you tell?  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## terminatortoo (Sep 23, 2013)

Sangria is red but when I added the lye it turned green then orange then to a reddish brown. Now it is just brown and is darker today than it was yesterday.


----------



## Saswede (Sep 23, 2013)

Great match!  And beautiful swirls


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, beautiful swirl...I'm going to have to try your method.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Heeeey! That is cool idea! Very nice!


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 23, 2013)

beautiful!!


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 23, 2013)

Really pretty and it does look like wood! Does any of the wine smell survive the lye?


----------



## terminatortoo (Sep 23, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Really pretty and it does look like wood! Does any of the wine smell survive the lye?


No unfortunately.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 23, 2013)

That is so unique and pretty.


----------



## ocean_soul (Sep 23, 2013)

How beautiful!


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 25, 2013)

That looks so cool!  Awesome!  Even if turned darker it probably just makes the 'grain' stand out more.


----------



## terminatortoo (Sep 26, 2013)

kazmi said:


> That looks so cool!  Awesome!  Even if turned darker it probably just makes the 'grain' stand out more.


It is turning darker as it cures.


----------



## lsg (Sep 26, 2013)

Love the wood grain effect.


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 26, 2013)

WoW .. Beautiful Mind ... Wonderful Soap  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Sep 26, 2013)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## terminatortoo (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought I would clarify on how thick my soap batter was for this, I said earlier to make sure it is not too thick but really you need to stick blend just until everything is emulsified.  I hope to see how everyone does who tries it.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow- that's lovely! Nice job!


----------



## KrisAnt (Oct 1, 2013)

What a cool swirl, and it does look exactly like the wood! Really nice job.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 1, 2013)

Gorgeous!! I love your swirl.  Wine will always turn the lye brown, at least any wine I have used.


----------



## StarBrown (Oct 2, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 3, 2013)

Very Pretty!


----------

